# Udruga RODA > Rodini pravni savjeti >  prijevremeni porod-produženi porodiljni?

## leonči

Da li netko ima iskustva na hzzo-u sa zahtjevom za produženi porodiljni radi prijevremenog poroda.Točnije da li odobravaju produženje porodiljnog ako je dijete rođeno nakon 37 tj?
Zakon samo navodi da svaka majka koja rodi prije utvrđenog termina za porod ima pravo na produljenje  porodiljnog,za onoliko vremena koliko je prije rodila. Poučena iskustvom naših upravnih tijela, ne bi se iznenadila ako oni tu odredbu Zakona budu restriktivno tumačili, na svoj način,pa me zato zanima da li je netko to tražio i da li mu je usvojen zahtjev.

----------


## vidra

mislim (koliko sam skužila po forumu) da moraš imat hrpu medicinskih potvrda zašto, ne samo datum rođenja. no, nisam sigurna, nadam se da će ti se javit netko drugi

----------


## Mima

Ne trebaš imati hrpu medicinskih potvrda, to se odnosi na sasvim drugu stvar - dopust za njegu djeteta sa poteškoćama u razvoju.

Za produljenje porodiljnog radi preranog rođenja sam ja trebala imati otpusno pismo iz bolnice, i neki dokument u kojem je stajao datum očekivanog poroda. Ali, koliko raniji porod se priznaje, to ne znam. Zapravo, prema iskustvima sa foruma čak mi se čini da su u različitim uredima HZZO-a to različito tumačili.

----------


## željka!

Rodila sam sa 37 tjedana, kopirala sam trudničku knižicu, otpusno pismo iz rodilišta i isprintala sam zakon u kojem piše da imam pravo na porodiljni do datuma kad je termin.
I dobila sam produženje.

----------


## leonči

Baš super.Nadam se da će i meni u Zagrebu proći.Ja sam rodila 37.6 tjedana i baš bi mi značilo dogodine  na ljeto produžit ljetovanje za 15 dana, radi klinaca :D

----------


## željka!

I ja se nadam da će vam produžiti   :Smile:

----------


## Dia

ja sam rodila 37+4 i dobila produzenje, vec se pisalo o tome
trebala sam popuniti zahtjev, potvrdu od ginekologa o terminu i otpusno iz rodilista
samo mislim da to treba mjesec dana prije isteka

----------


## Dia

e da, radila sam to u zgb

----------


## leonči

Dia, baš si me razveselila da to prolazi u Zagrebu,jer koliko sam shvatila iz iskustva na forumu,različiti područni uredi hzzo-a,različita praksa.

----------


## malena beba

Da, razliciti hzzo-i razlicita praksa! Ja sam rodila 36+6 ali je na otpusnom pismu pisalo 37 tj i rekli su mi da sve iza 37 tj ide na komisiju koja odlucuje hoce li se odobriti produzenje za tih par tjedana. 
I izvozali su me, produzenje su mi priznali nakon sto mi je istekao porodiljni...i bolovanje....

----------


## željka!

Ja sam te papire predala kad sam išla produžiti onaj drugi dio porodiljnog, bebač mi je imao 5 miseci, tako da su mi sve sredili na vrime.

----------


## stella

Ja sam rodila 36+3, donijela potvrdu ginekologice o pravom terminu, i dobila bez problema, u Remetincu u Zg

----------


## Dia

ja bila u jukicevoj

----------


## leonči

> ja bila u jukicevoj


I ja spadam u Jukicevu :D

----------


## leonči

Za sve koje zanima.
Bila danas u Jukićevoj, produžuju bez problema.
Potreban samo zahtjev pravnoj službi prije isteka porodiljnog i dokaz da je dijete rođeno prijevremena.

----------


## ayla

imam pitanjce pa da ne otvaram novu temu stavit ću to ovdje.
I ja bi rado produžila porodiljni jer sam nešto ranije rodila. Dakle, to ide po starom zakonu još uvijek, zar ne? (sad će beba 5 mj.) i oni će mi tih par dana dodati na kraj godine dana i prosjek tada ide kao i za 2500 (a ne puna plaća)? A po novom zakonu bi to bilo dodano na rodiljni dopust i prosjek bi bio puna plaća?
Samo da mi netko potvrdi iako mislim da ide tako
hvala

----------


## Asteroid B-612

> Rodila sam sa 37 tjedana, kopirala sam trudničku knižicu, otpusno pismo iz rodilišta i isprintala sam zakon u kojem piše da imam pravo na porodiljni do datuma kad je termin.
> I dobila sam produženje.


I ja sam rodila s 37 tjedana, TREĆE dijete. Vrijedi li produljenje porodnog dopusta i za trogodišnji porodni? :/ 
Logika mi govori da bi trebalo vrijediti, jer koliko vidim - zakon nigdje striktno ne navodi da to ne važi za trogodišnji plaćeni dopust.  

Ima li tko iskustava s produljenjem prijevremenog porodnog temeljem kojega se ostvaruje pravo na plaćeni trogodišnji porodni dopust rođenjem blizanaca, 3. i svakog sljedećeg djeteta?

----------


## Plusic

joj, to znaci ako sam rodila 38+3 da se to smatra kao porod na vrijeme (bez obzira sto je 12dana prije predvidenog termina?)
tocnije , termin mi je bio 14.04. a ja rodila 02.04.
gin koji mi je vodio trudnocu je racunao termin 12.04. a buduci da sam kod njega i rodila na otpusnom pismu pise 38+3 premda po terminu poroda prema HZZO ginekologu i podacima u HZZOu to ne bi bilo tocno tako? (ili se sad samo ja ocajna hvatam za slamku)

----------


## mala mišica

Evo neki dan sam dobila produljenje porodiljnog u HZZO u Klovićevoj, curica mi je rođena 14 dana ranije. Potrebni su sljedeći papiri: 
1. otpusno pismo bolnice za majku i dijete (preslika)
2.trudnička knjižica -preslika i original na uvid
3. rodni list za dijete - preslika
4. potvrdu o očekivanom terminu poroda od ginića ili neka dokumentacija na kojoj se vidi točan datum kad je bio očekivani termin (ja sam imala neki nalaz s ultrazvuka gdje mi je pisao taj datum).

koliko znam porodiljni će produljiti i kad je dijete rođeno svega par dana ranije

----------


## leonči

super :D

----------


## Stijena

ja rodila sa 36 tjedana i na HZZOu su mi naveli što sve trebam donijeti, ali tek po isteku 11 mjeseci porodiljnog :?  - između ostalog (već gore navedenog) moram priložiti i rješenje o PD koje još nisam dobila (na PD sam od 01.08. :/ )
zanima me po pitanju naknade, jel se onda taj 13. mjesec dobiva delimitirana ili 2500 kn. I kak bi mogla dobiti delimitiranu, ako produljenje tražim tek po isteku 11 mjeseci PD? Jel netko produljenje tražio ranije i koliko se dobije delimitiranih naknada - za 6 mjeseci ili 7 i pol?
Što će reći ako rodiš ranije zakinu te za 1 i pol punu plaću :?  :shock:  :/

----------


## Plusic

da, nazalost,zakinu te  :Sad:

----------


## Zeko1

obracunavaju ko i zadnjih 6 mjeseci porodiljnog. ja sam rodila 10 dana ranije, na 2 mjesta su mi rekli da nemam sanse za produljenje, na 2 da ce mi produziti. ja sam zahtjev morala predati tamo gdje su mi rekli da nemam sanse, i odobrili su mi. predala sam puno ranije da se mogu zaliti ako mi ne odobre. pokusali su me uvjeriti da ne trebam predati tada nego mjesec dana prije kraja porodiljnog, ali ja sam bila uporna pa su uzeli papire.

----------


## Plusic

zeko1 - ti imas istu situaciju kao i ja  :Sad:  
meni su rekli da se za 10dana prijevremenog ne moze dobiti produzenje za tih 10 dana  :? 
sto ti je od papira trebalo i gdje si to predavala?
hvala ti na pomoci, spasit ces mi zivaca i zivaca, sati i sati istrazivanja  :Smile:

----------


## Zeko1

[quote="mala mišica"]
1. otpusno pismo bolnice za majku i dijete (preslika)
2.trudnička knjižica -preslika i original na uvid
3. rodni list za dijete - preslika
4. potvrdu o očekivanom terminu poroda od ginića ili neka dokumentacija na kojoj se vidi točan datum kad je bio očekivani termin (ja sam imala neki nalaz s ultrazvuka gdje mi je pisao taj datum).

mislim da bi to bilo to sto se papira tice. bitno je ne obeshrabriti se kad teta na salteru kaze da ti se nece produziti i papire predati vec sada da njihovo rjesenje ne bi stiglo prekasno. ja sam predala u gorici, a mislim da se goricki rjesavaju u klovicevoj (gdje su izricito tvrdili da nemam sanse). predajes na hzzo gdje si predavala i druge papire vezane za porodiljni, sretno

----------


## Zeko1

ako ti kaze da neces dobiti, ti reci nek ona samo preuzme papire pa nek te o tome obavijeste pisanim rjesenjem

----------


## Asteroid B-612

> ... i isprintala sam *zakon u kojem piše da imam pravo na porodiljni do datuma kad je termin*...


Najljepše molim, može li me tko uputiti na taj zakon (naziv zakona ili link)?

Od srca hvala. :D

----------


## Asteroid B-612

Ispričavam se na smajliću koji skače; oznaka mu nije ista kao onome za koji sam mislila da je, pa sam - želeći staviti veselog smješka - ''dobila'' _neurotičnog_ skakavca.  :Smile:

----------


## mala mišica

Zakon o radu, čl. 58, st. 7

" Ako je dijete prerano rođeno, produžuje se porodni dopust za toliko vremena za koliko je dijete prerano rođeno"

----------


## Asteroid B-612

Najljepše hvala.   :Smile:  

Međutim, 1.1.'09. stupio je na snagu novi Zakon o rodiljnim i roditeljskim potporama. Njegovim stupanjem na snagu prestaju važiti svi dotadašnji propisi u nsvezi zaštite majčinstva koji su se nalazili u čitavom nizu zakona, pravilnika, akata... Ima li tko saznanja kako sada stvari stoje...?

Unaprijed najljepše hvala.

----------


## Asteroid B-612

Našla sam.  :Smile: 

Poglavlje IV. _(PRAVA ZAPOSLENIH RODITELJA I SAMOZAPOSLENIH RODITELJA NA RODILJNE I RODITELJSKE POTPORE)_, točka 1. _(Rodljni dopust)_, čl. 12, stavci 3 i 6:

(3) Dan očekivanoga poroda utvrđuje izabrani doktor opće/obiteljske medicine na prijedlog izabranog doktora ginekologa iz obveznoga zdravstvenog osiguranja.

(6) *Ako je dijete prerano rođeno, rodiljni dopust* iz stavka 1. ovoga članka* produžuje se za onoliko vremena za koliko je dijete prerano rođeno*.

----------


## gusi-gusi

Ja sad koristim drugih šest mjeseci porodiljnog dopusta i u HZZO-u u Jukićevoj su mi rekli da nemam pravo tražiti produljenje porodiljnog do termina (rodila sam 3 tjedna ranije) jer se po novom zakonu produljuje prvih šest mjeseci porodiljnog. 

Jel zna netko jel to sigurno, jel čuo još netko nešto o tome?

Tnx

----------


## Stijena

> Ja sad koristim drugih šest mjeseci porodiljnog dopusta i u HZZO-u u Jukićevoj su mi rekli da nemam pravo tražiti produljenje porodiljnog do termina (rodila sam 3 tjedna ranije) jer se po novom zakonu produljuje prvih šest mjeseci porodiljnog.


ovo bi bilo super ako je točno...........čak i mene kači jer tek sad idem produljiti porodiljni pa ću se raspitati na hzzo-u

----------


## mamma san

> Ja sad koristim drugih šest mjeseci porodiljnog dopusta i u HZZO-u u Jukićevoj su mi rekli da nemam pravo tražiti produljenje porodiljnog do termina (rodila sam 3 tjedna ranije) jer se po novom zakonu produljuje prvih šest mjeseci porodiljnog. 
> 
> Jel zna netko jel to sigurno, jel čuo još netko nešto o tome?
> 
> Tnx


Ovo je točna informacija s kojom se ne slažem i izaziva baš veliki bijes u meni.    :Evil or Very Mad:   Naime, na ovaj način i ovakvim tretmanom su majke prijevremeno rođene djece koje su počele koristiti drugi dio rodiljnog u 2008.g. a kojima je bilo rečeno da produžetak mogu tražiti po isteku 1 g. rodiljnog dopusta, izvisile. 

Ako saznam išta u korist, napisat ću.


PS
editirala sam samu sebe.

----------


## LIMA

Baš sam bila na stranici HZZO-a i čitala o toj temi. Tamo piše samo "prerano rođena djeca", tj. nije definirano koliko dana/tjedana ranije trebaju biti rođena.

Inače, sjećam se da nam je na tečaju ginekologinja objašnjavala pojam "termin poroda" i rekla da se to ustvari ne odnosi na onaj točan datum, već se za porod 2 tjedna prije i 2 tjedna poslije tog izračunatog datuma računa da je bio porod u terminu.

OT: baš me zanima je li netko (po istoj logici) tko je "prenio" trudnoću tražio da mu skrate porodiljni   :Grin:

----------


## mamma san

> Baš sam bila na stranici HZZO-a i čitala o toj temi. Tamo piše samo "prerano rođena djeca", tj. nije definirano koliko dana/tjedana ranije trebaju biti rođena.
> 
> Inače, sjećam se da nam je na tečaju ginekologinja objašnjavala pojam "termin poroda" i rekla da se to ustvari ne odnosi na onaj točan datum, već se za porod 2 tjedna prije i 2 tjedna poslije tog izračunatog datuma računa da je bio porod u terminu.
> 
> OT: baš me zanima je li netko (po istoj logici) tko je "prenio" trudnoću tražio da mu skrate porodiljni


po starim propisima NIGDJE nema definirano koliko ranije. Ali u nekim literaturama i u konzultacijama sa doktorima oni su shvatili da to ranije je do 37 tjedna (po starom zakonu).  Međutim, žene koje su rodile i iza 37 tjedna i tražile su produljenje, neke su ga i dobile.

Po novom Zakonu, također nigdje nema definirano  koliko je to ranije. No oni su to "kod sebe" u svojim internim procedurama definirali da se radi o prijevremenom porodu ako je dijete rođeno u 24 tjednu trudnoće pa do 38 tjedna. (imaš to u jednoj od tabela na njihovoj web stranici).

----------


## Stijena

> Ovo je točna informacija s kojom se ne slažem i izaziva baš veliki bijes u meni.     Naime, na ovaj način i ovakvim tretmanom su majke prijevremeno rođene djece koje su počele koristiti drugi dio rodiljnog u 2008.g. a kojima je bilo rečeno da produžetak mogu tražiti po isteku 1 g. rodiljnog dopusta, izvisile.


da, to je točno, tak je i meni rečeno, ali nadam se da hvatam zadnji vlak da mi priznaju produljenje prvih 6 mjeseci jer još nisam podnijela zahtijev za drugih 6 :/ pa da ćemo bar mi neke imati neke koristi od toga  :Rolling Eyes:  

jel onda i dokumentacija ostala ista - pretpostavljam da je, osim onoga da treba priložiti i rješenje o RD :/

----------


## Stijena

> gusi-gusi prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Ja sad koristim drugih šest mjeseci porodiljnog dopusta i u HZZO-u u Jukićevoj su mi rekli da nemam pravo tražiti produljenje porodiljnog do termina (rodila sam 3 tjedna ranije) jer se po novom zakonu produljuje prvih šest mjeseci porodiljnog. 
> 
> 
> ovo bi bilo super ako je točno...........čak i mene kači jer tek sad idem produljiti porodiljni pa ću se raspitati na hzzo-u


sad sam totalno zbunjena...........ako se produljuje prvih 6 mjeseci porodiljnog, to znači i da se za to produljenje dobiva i delimitirana naknada? - ne znam jesam li dobro shvatila..............
to bi onda za rodilje koje još koriste prvih 6 mjeseci i tek trebaju podnijeti zahtijev za drugih 6 trebalo biti bolje, a za one koje već koriste drugih 6 - nepovoljnije, jer uopće više ne mogu tražiti produljenje? :?   :Rolling Eyes:  
zbunj!

----------


## mamma san

Stijena, kao prvo ne zbunjuj sebe i druge.   :Rolling Eyes:  

Prvo: ZABORAVITE naziv porodiljni. On ne postoji već godinama! 
Drugo: Na snazi je novi Zakon o rodiljnim i roditeljskim potporama koji razlikuje RODILJNI dopust (do 6. mjeseca djetetovom života) i RODITELJSKI dopust (u trajanju od 6 mjeseci i može se koristiti do 8 godine života). 

Po novom Zakonu radi prijevremenog rođenja produljuje se samo RODILJNI dopust (prvih 6 mjeseci). I to je to.

----------


## Stijena

> Stijena, kao prvo ne zbunjuj sebe i druge.   
> 
> Prvo: ZABORAVITE naziv porodiljni. On ne postoji već godinama! 
> Drugo: Na snazi je novi Zakon o rodiljnim i roditeljskim potporama koji razlikuje RODILJNI dopust (do 6. mjeseca djetetovom života) i RODITELJSKI dopust (u trajanju od 6 mjeseci i može se koristiti do 8 godine života). 
> 
> Po novom Zakonu radi prijevremenog rođenja produljuje se samo RODILJNI dopust (prvih 6 mjeseci). I to je to.


dooooooobro, sad znam ispravne nazive, a sad još samo trebam odgovor na svoja pitanja i sve će mi bit jasno  :Grin:  a vjerujem i drugima
ostalo ću pitat na hzzo
hvala

----------


## @n@

> Stijena, kao prvo ne zbunjuj sebe i druge.   
> 
> Prvo: ZABORAVITE naziv porodiljni. On ne postoji već godinama! 
> Drugo: Na snazi je novi Zakon o rodiljnim i roditeljskim potporama koji razlikuje RODILJNI dopust (do 6. mjeseca djetetovom života) i RODITELJSKI dopust (u trajanju od 6 mjeseci i može se koristiti do 8 godine života). 
> 
> Po novom Zakonu radi prijevremenog rođenja produljuje se samo RODILJNI dopust (prvih 6 mjeseci). I to je to.


Ne kužim.

Da li to sad znači da ja trebam po isteku prvih 6 mjeseci rodiljnog dopusta zatražiti produljenje istog za 8 tjedana, koliko sam ranije rodila, a tek po isteku toga zatražiti roditeljski dopust?? Ili...?

To mi zvuči najlogičnije.
Jer je zaista totalni nonsens da mi uskrate ta 2 mjeseca dopusta koliko je moje dijete ranije rođeno.

----------


## @n@

Čitanje u afektu nikad nije kvalitetno čitanje... učim dok živim.
Shvatila sam sve iz drugog čitanja.  :Smile: 

Ono što me još zanima je da li za produljeni rodiljni dopust dobivam delimitirani ili limitirani iznos?
Hvala.

----------


## mamma san

@n@, 

produžetak tražiš negdje u 5 mjesecu života djeteta. Produžit će ti se rodiljni dopust, a naknada će biti ona delimitirana.   :Smile:  

Pred istek ovog produljenja (u zadnjem mjesecu trajanja novo produženog) rodiljnog dopusta, ti i tvoj suprug idete zajedno na HZZO kako bi se on izjasnio da svoje pravo na roditeljski dopust prenosi na tebe (ako je to što on želi). Tada možeš ostati doma sa djetetom do 1 godine života. Ako se želiš vratiti na posao ili korisiti roditeljski dopust zajedno sa suprug (malo ti pa onda on) ili ga koristiti u dijelovima...o proceduri se dogovori na HZZOu pred istek produljenog rodiljnog dopusta.

----------


## mamma san

Stijena i @n@, 

ono što sam uspijela isčitati iz propisa i njihovih stranica je da se rodiljni dopust produljuje *temeljem nalaza, mišljenja i ocjene liječničkog povjerenstva i rješenja područnog ureda HZZO-a* .

Pretpostavljam da je zahtjevu za produljenje potrebno priložiti otpusno pismo iz bolnice (gdje je evenutalno navedeno u kojem tjednu je dijete rođeno), te mišljenje ginekologa trudnice /majke, kao i potrebno je priložiti trudničku medicinsku dokumentaciju. 

Pretpostavljam da se svugdje radi o preslikama navedenih dokumenata.

----------


## Stijena

Hvala na odgovoru  :Love:

----------


## @n@

Mamma san, ljubim te!

----------


## malena beba

> Stijena i @n@, 
> 
> ono što sam uspijela isčitati iz propisa i njihovih stranica je da se rodiljni dopust produljuje *temeljem nalaza, mišljenja i ocjene liječničkog povjerenstva i rješenja područnog ureda HZZO-a* .
> 
> Pretpostavljam da je zahtjevu za produljenje potrebno priložiti otpusno pismo iz bolnice (gdje je evenutalno navedeno u kojem tjednu je dijete rođeno), te mišljenje ginekologa trudnice /majke, kao i potrebno je priložiti trudničku medicinsku dokumentaciju. 
> 
> Pretpostavljam da se svugdje radi o preslikama navedenih dokumenata.


ovo za dokumente je tocno, to su mene trazili kad sam produzivala 3 tjedna koliko je beba ranije rodjena   :Wink:

----------


## @n@

Što je mišljenje ginekologa? Papir na kojem piše što?
Da li ono mora biti od socijalnog ili može i od privatnog ginekologa, koji mi je ustvari i vodio trudnoću?

----------


## malena beba

meni nisu to trazili, moze i bez toga....

----------


## @n@

Cure, pričala sam danas s odvjetnicom koja kaže da žene koje su rodile ranije PROŠLE GODINE, dakle koje 'kači' stari Zakon o rodiljnim naknadama IMAJU PRAVO tražiti i dobiti produljenje dopusta za onoliko koliko su ranije rodile.

Zašto?
Zbog ovoga:

*XVI. PRIJELAZNE I ZAVRŠNE ODREDBE
Članak 60.
(1) O zahtjevima za ostvarivanje prava na rodiljni dopust i rodiljnu naknadu, kao i o drugim zahtjevima za ostvarivanje prava prema posebnim propisima koji se odnose na zaštitu majčinstva, koji nisu pravomoćno okončani do dana stupanja na snagu ovoga Zakona, rješavat će se prema propisima koji su bili na snazi do dana stupanja na snagu ovoga Zakona.
(2) Osobe koje su se na dan stupanja na snagu ovoga Zakona zatekle u korištenju prava iz stavka 1. ovoga članka mogu pisanim zahtjevom od mjesno nadležne ustrojbene jedinice Zavoda zatražiti ostvarivanje tog prava prema odredbama ovoga Zakona ako je to za njih povoljnije.*

----------


## mamma san

To i ja tvrdim...  :Smile:  

Po Zakonu, svaka rodilja ima pravo ili ostati u korištenju prava po starom zakonu ili tražiti korištenje prava po novom Zakonu, ono što je njoj povoljnije. 
Ne smije se desiti da netko samo oduzme pravo koje se koristilo (prema tumačenju) starog zakona.

----------


## Zubic vila

Danas sam na stranici HZZO-a tražeći nešto sasvim treće našla da se rođenjem prije termina smatra rođenje od 24. do 38. tjedna. Dakle, na koga se odnosi, imati će pravo na primjenu povoljnijeg zakona itd. ali prema ovome za manje od dva tjedna prije termina nema produljenja. Nisam vidjela dosad da je to netko konkretno napisao iako se kaže da je kao dva tjedna prije i poslije termina dijete zapravo rođeno kao "u terminu". Evo, probat ću opet naći pa stavim link.

----------


## Zubic vila

http://www.hzzo-net.hr/dload/obvezno...ke_potpore.xls

----------


## Asteroid B-612

> Ja sad koristim drugih šest mjeseci porodiljnog dopusta i u HZZO-u u Jukićevoj su mi rekli da nemam pravo tražiti produljenje porodiljnog do termina (rodila sam 3 tjedna ranije) jer se po novom zakonu produljuje prvih šest mjeseci porodiljnog. 
> 
> Jel zna netko jel to sigurno, jel čuo još netko nešto o tome?
> 
> Tnx


Ako na nas, koje smo rodile prije stupanja na snagu novog zakona ne primjenjuju novi zakon, nije li logično da se u tom slučaju na nas primjenjuje stari zakon?

A čl. 60. novog zakona kaže:

''Članak 60.

(1) O zahtjevima za ostvarivanje prava na rodiljni dopust i rodiljnu naknadu, kao i o drugim zahtjevima za ostvarivanje prava prema posebnim propisima koji se odnose na zaštitu majčinstva, koji nisu pravomoćno okončani do dana stupanja na snagu ovoga Zakona, rješavat će se prema propisima koji su bili na snazi do dana stupanja na snagu ovoga Zakona.

(2) *Osobe koje su se na dan stupanja na snagu ovoga Zakona zatekle u korištenju prava iz stavka 1. ovoga članka mogu pisanim zahtjevom od mjesno nadležne ustrojbene jedinice Zavoda zatražiti ostvarivanje tog prava prema odredbama ovoga Zakona ako je to za njih povoljnije*.''


**en ti pravnike u HZZO-u i njihovo ''znanje'' i ''tumačenje''!   :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## Asteroid B-612

> Cure, pričala sam danas s odvjetnicom koja kaže da žene koje su rodile ranije PROŠLE GODINE, dakle koje 'kači' stari Zakon o rodiljnim naknadama IMAJU PRAVO tražiti i dobiti produljenje dopusta za onoliko koliko su ranije rodile.
> 
> Zašto?
> Zbog ovoga:
> 
> *XVI. PRIJELAZNE I ZAVRŠNE ODREDBE
> Članak 60.
> (1) O zahtjevima za ostvarivanje prava na rodiljni dopust i rodiljnu naknadu, kao i o drugim zahtjevima za ostvarivanje prava prema posebnim propisima koji se odnose na zaštitu majčinstva, koji nisu pravomoćno okončani do dana stupanja na snagu ovoga Zakona, rješavat će se prema propisima koji su bili na snazi do dana stupanja na snagu ovoga Zakona.
> (2) Osobe koje su se na dan stupanja na snagu ovoga Zakona zatekle u korištenju prava iz stavka 1. ovoga članka mogu pisanim zahtjevom od mjesno nadležne ustrojbene jedinice Zavoda zatražiti ostvarivanje tog prava prema odredbama ovoga Zakona ako je to za njih povoljnije.*


Uh, sorry, sad vidim da smo razmišljale na isti način. Ispričavam se na suvišnom postu.

----------


## Asteroid B-612

> Danas sam na stranici HZZO-a tražeći nešto sasvim treće našla da se rođenjem prije termina smatra rođenje od 24. do 38. tjedna. Dakle, na koga se odnosi, imati će pravo na primjenu povoljnijeg zakona itd. ali prema ovome za manje od dva tjedna prije termina nema produljenja. ...


  Zakon o rodiljnim i roditeljskim potporama _(na snazi od  01.01.2009)_, Čl. 12, st. 3: ''Dan očekivanoga poroda utvrđuje doktor opće/obiteljske medicine na prijedlog izabranog doktora ginekologa iz obveznoga zdravstvenog osiguranja'' …
Čl. 12, st. 6: ''*Ako je dijete prerano rođeno*, rodiljni dopust iz stavka 1. ovoga članka *produljuje se za onoliko vremena za koliko je dijete prerano rođeno*''.

  Zakon o radu – pročišćeni tekst _(na snazi od 21.09.2004)_, čl. 66, st. 3: ''Dan očekivanoga poroda utvrđuje ovlašteni liječnik'',
 … Čl. 66, st. 7: ''*Ako je dijete prerano* rođeno, produžuje se rodiljni dopust *za toliko vremena za koliko je dijete prerano rođeno*''.

----------


## Stijena

Prije 2 tjedna predala sam zahtjev za produljenje RD radi prijevremenog porođaja (dijete mi je imalo nešto manje od 5,5 mj) i na HZZO mi je rečeno kako to sad ide u pravnu službu na rješavanje i tek kad dobijem rješenje o produljenju, tek ću tada moći dati zahtjev za korištenje sljedećih 6 mjeseci RD, odnosno roditeljskog, kako se to sad već zove.

Rješenju još ni traga, a dijete mi za koji dan puni 6 mjeseci :/ 

Bila sam ponovno na HZZO ponovno mi je rečeno da je to još uvijek u pravnoj službi i htjela ipak, zlunetrebalo, dati zahtjev za sljedećih 6 mjeseci pa nek onda oni u pravnoj službi donose rješenje koliko god im dugo trebalo, međutim u tom zahtjevu svugdje treba navesti do kad je RD trajao, a ja to ne znam jer ne znam hoće li mi ga produljiti ili ne, a tko zna što bi se i iz kojeg razloga moglo zakomplicirati.

Zanima me koji je krajnji rok za predaju zahtjeva za produljenje RD za sljedećih 6 mjeseci, čisto da iz nekog razloga ne bih ostala bez njega.
Na HZZO mi rekoše da što se njih tiče može do kraja veljače, ali nisam baš sigurna što to znači :/

----------


## mamma san

Stijena, ako oni kažu da trebaš predati do kraja veljače...onda je to tako.  :/

----------


## Stijena

> Stijena, ako oni kažu da trebaš predati do kraja veljače...onda je to tako.  :/


ma znam, ali bolje da pitam jel ima kakav određeni rok, jer ne bih se voljela dovesti u situaciju da ispadnu neki problemi jer mi je netko možda krivo rekao, pa da ostanem bez 6 mjeseci RD :/

----------


## Willow

Bio je MM u HZZO-u, u pravnoj službi pa su mu rekli da se priznaje ako je beba rođena do 38. tjedna, eto, valjda je to ipak taj novi naputak iako u zakonu stoji "ako je ranije rođeno"...

E, sad da li to znači 38+0 ili bi priznali čak i kasnije , ne znam, isplati se predati papire, zar ne? 

Uglavnom, rekli su da *što prije predam zahtjev* jer o tome odlučuje komisija. (uz zahtjev ide i otpusno pismo i papir od ginekologa na kojem piše predviđeni termin)

Dali su MM neki obrazac zahtjeva na koji treba napisati ur. broj rješenja o rodiljnom dopustu, ja to rješenje nisam dobila, kad bi to rješenje trebalo stići - bebač mi je napunio 3 mj.?

----------


## Stijena

> Dali su MM neki obrazac zahtjeva na koji treba napisati ur. broj rješenja o rodiljnom dopustu, ja to rješenje nisam dobila, kad bi to rješenje trebalo stići - bebač mi je napunio 3 mj.?


Koliko sam ja shvatila, to se odnosi na rješenje o PD - drugih 6 mjeseci jer se po starom zakonu zahtjev predavao nakon godine dana.
sad kad se po novom predaje nakon prvih 6 mjeseci - nije potrebno (i nemoguće je) priložiti to rješenje - to su meni potvrdili na HZZO, pa sam uz zahtjev priložila samo otpusno pismo za dijete u kojem se vidi u kojem je tjednu rođen i dok. od trudnoće gdje mi je gin. napisao očekivani termin poroda, ponovno rodni list i svoju otpusnicu.

----------


## Willow

Stijena, imaš pravo, pogledala sam bolje - to su stari obrasci.

Ja ću predati zahtjev s onim što imam pa da vidimo...   :Grin:

----------


## zaba_zuza

> To i ja tvrdim...  
> 
> Po Zakonu, svaka rodilja ima pravo ili ostati u korištenju prava po starom zakonu ili tražiti korištenje prava po novom Zakonu, ono što je njoj povoljnije. 
> Ne smije se desiti da netko samo oduzme pravo koje se koristilo (prema tumačenju) starog zakona.


Slažem se sa mamma san.

Ja sam još jedna koja je "izvisila" pa me zanima da li postoji jos ikakva mogućnost traženja primjene starog zakona. Naime rješenje o roditeljskom sam dobila u 12. mjesecu po starom zakonu iako je rodiljni zavrsio  pocetkom 1. mjeseca 2009. Željela bih produžiti dopust koliko je dijete prerano rođeno, pa me zanima da li se tu jos uvijek može nešto napraviti budući da sam po novom zakonu zakasnila s predajom dokumenata.

----------


## mamma san

> mamma san prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> To i ja tvrdim...  
> 
> Po Zakonu, svaka rodilja ima pravo ili ostati u korištenju prava po starom zakonu ili tražiti korištenje prava po novom Zakonu, ono što je njoj povoljnije. 
> Ne smije se desiti da netko samo oduzme pravo koje se koristilo (prema tumačenju) starog zakona.
> 
> 
> ...


Bojim se da nećeš više ništa uspijeti ostvariti.  :/  Prava su ti već istekla, a nisi u postupku rješavanja zahtjeva. 

No, ako imaš neko rješenje kojim su te odbili, te si još u razdoblju kad se možeš žaliti, probaj. 

Ili ako i nisi tražila svoje pravo, a bila si loše savjetovana, odbijena pod parolom "novi zakon stupa na snagu za par dana, pa se javite tada", probaj.

----------


## Asteroid B-612

Dragi ljudi,

najljepše molim pravni savjet: http://www.roda.hr/forum/viewtopic.p...945087#1945087

 :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## Asteroid B-612

P.S. Dijete je rođeno s 37+5 tj.

----------


## mamma san

odgovorila sam ti na drugom topicu.

----------


## Asteroid B-612

> Cure, pričala sam danas s odvjetnicom koja kaže da žene koje su rodile ranije PROŠLE GODINE, dakle koje 'kači' stari Zakon o rodiljnim naknadama IMAJU PRAVO tražiti i dobiti produljenje dopusta za onoliko koliko su ranije rodile...


Poštovana,

najljepše Vas molim, možete li me putem PP-a uputiti na spomenutu odvjetnicu?

----------


## Asteroid B-612

> Danas sam na stranici HZZO-a tražeći nešto sasvim treće našla da se rođenjem prije termina smatra rođenje od 24. do 38. tjedna. Dakle, na koga se odnosi, imati će pravo na primjenu povoljnijeg zakona itd. ali prema ovome za manje od dva tjedna prije termina nema produljenja...


Lažu   :Sad:   .

----------


## zaba_zuza

> zaba_zuza prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  mamma san prvotno napisa
> ...




samo da javim, ja predala zahtjev za produzenjem pa cemo vidjet sto ce odluciti. Veli zena da cekaju pismeni naputak sto napraviti sa ovakvim slucajevima kao moj, veli da se obavezno zalim ako dobijem i negativni odgovor pa da je moguce da mi drugostupanjska komisija odobri.

Izgleda da ima dosta upita pa da ce to morati nekako rijesiti jer ovaj odgovor se bitno razlikuje od kategoricke tvrdnje prije tjedan dana da nemam vise nikakvih prava ostvariti produljenje.

----------


## mamma san

Bravo zaba_zuza! Obavezno javi ishod!   :Smile:

----------


## LIMA

Ja sam ponovno išla iščitavati o ovome na stranicama HZZO-a i ustvari, kada malo bolje pročitate:



> Čl. 12, st. 3: *''Dan očekivanoga poroda* utvrđuje doktor opće/obiteljske medicine na prijedlog izabranog doktora ginekologa iz obveznoga zdravstvenog osiguranja'' … 
> Čl. 12, st. 6: ''Ako je dijete *prerano rođeno*, rodiljni dopust iz stavka 1. ovoga članka produljuje se *za onoliko vremena za koliko je dijete prerano rođeno'*'.


vidite da se tu uopće *ne spominje pojam "termin poroda"* i *"dijete rođeno prije termina poroda"* što bi ustvari ostavljalo prostor za ovo o čemu pišete, već piše "dan očekivanog poroda" i "prerano rođeno dijete", što je nešto sasvim drugo.




> Prerani porod je termin koji označuje porod između 24. i 37. tjedna trudnoće. Rani prerani porod je porod između 24. - 34. tjedna trudnoće, dok se terminom kasni prerani porod označuje porod između 34. - 37. tjedna trudnoće.  (izvor: Poliklinika Harni)


Dakle, termin "prerani porod" odnosi se na porod do 37. tjedna, a ako piše da se porodiljni produljuje za onoliko vremena koliko je dijete PRERANO rođeno, logično je da se misli do 37. tjedna, jer nakon toga dijete jest RANIJE rođeno, ali nije PRERANO (kužite?) a oni su baš napisali riječ *PRERANO*.

----------


## Asteroid B-612

> Ja sam ponovno išla iščitavati o ovome na stranicama HZZO-a i ustvari, kada malo bolje pročitate:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				 Čl. 12, st. 3: *''Dan očekivanoga poroda* utvrđuje doktor opće/obiteljske medicine na prijedlog izabranog doktora ginekologa iz obveznoga zdravstvenog osiguranja'' … 
> Čl. 12, st. 6: ''Ako je dijete *prerano rođeno*, rodiljni dopust iz stavka 1. ovoga članka produljuje se *za onoliko vremena za koliko je dijete prerano rođeno'*'. 
> 			
> ...


Do punih 38 tjedana, ne do 37. tjedna.  :Wink: 
Sami su tako definirali ''prijevremeno rođenje'': http://www.hzzo-net.hr/dload/obvezno...ke_potpore.xls _(klik na RODILJNI DOPUST, polje ''Vremenska potpora'')_

----------


## vesna72

tumačenje hzzo-a:
prijevremeni porod je onaj koji je uslijedio u razdoblju od 24. do 38. tjedna trudnoće. porod u terminu 37+1 je porod u 38-om tjednu trudnoće, a ne prije njega.

razlika je u točki. redni broj.  :/

----------


## LIMA

> *porod u terminu 37+1 je porod u 38-om tjednu*


Da, baš na to sam i mislila, nisam trebala staviti točku   :Smile:  
Mada, već sam negdje to napisala, naravno da svatko želi ostvariti svoja prava ali koliko ima trudnica koje prenesu trudnoću, prema toj logici (ako računamo do očekivanog dana poroda) svakoj majci koja je prenijela trudnoću trebalo bi skratiti rodiljni za toliko dana koliko je prenijela trudnoću. Ovako je ako ništa drugo, barem (njima) jednostavnije.

----------


## željka

Smije li HZZO sam donjeti odluku o skračivanju rodiljnog dopusta? Moja prijateljica je uredno podnjela zahtjev za produljenje sljedećih 6mj i rekli su joj da će rješenje o produljenju biti dostavljeno. Trebala je početi raditi na djetetov prvi rođendan no dobila je rješenje da mora početi raditi tjedan dana prije djetetovog prvog rođendana. Kod predaje zahtjeva nije tražila da počne prije raditi tako da ju je ovo jako zbunilo i šokiralo.

----------


## mamma san

> Smije li HZZO sam donjeti odluku o skračivanju rodiljnog dopusta? Moja prijateljica je uredno podnjela zahtjev za produljenje sljedećih 6mj i rekli su joj da će rješenje o produljenju biti dostavljeno. Trebala je početi raditi na djetetov prvi rođendan no dobila je rješenje da mora početi raditi tjedan dana prije djetetovog prvog rođendana. Kod predaje zahtjeva nije tražila da počne prije raditi tako da ju je ovo jako zbunilo i šokiralo.


Iskreno vjerujem, duboko vjerujem, da se radi o nekoj proceduralnoj greški. 

Neka tvoja prijateljica uzme rješenje, napiše prigovor na njega, priloži rodni list svojeg djeteta i traži da joj se produži dopust do 1. rođendana.

----------


## željka

Ne radi se o greškri zato što su još dvije kolegice s posla dobile rješenje ali je njima skračeno za 3 dana. S obzirom da su te dvije rodile nakon 40-og tjedna a ova moja prijateljica kojoj su skratili za tjedan dana rodila je 10 dana prije očekivanog termina.

Zahtjev za produljenje na drugih 6mj su predale u Velikoj Gorici.

----------


## mamma san

nemam ti što reći, osim da onog što sam ti napisala. Žalba.

Javi se kako je riješeno.

----------


## mamma san

...sad sam se sjetila što može biti ...

po novom zakonu obračunski mjesec ima 30 dana, ne gleda se kalendarski. Tu može biti "caka" za skidanje dana... :/ 

Neka napiše žalbu, i javi se kako je prošlo.

----------


## željka

Hvala mamma san   :Kiss:  , svakako ću joj reći da podnese žalbu.

----------


## zaba_zuza

> Bravo zaba_zuza! Obavezno javi ishod!


da javim, stiglo jučer ujutro rješenje, odobrili su mi produženje rodiljnog 23 dana koliko je dijete ranije rođeno :D . Bila danas u HZZO-u vidjet što sa rješenjem za roditeljski koji je već u tijeku. Vele da će ga poništiti i izdati novo sa novim datumom početka i kraja trajanja i sve poslati poštom. Također vele da će financijski to sve automatski popratiti.

----------


## mamma san

Super!! Molim te javi obavezno kako su riješili roditeljski!!   :Smile:

----------


## Willow

nas su odbili - 37+5

----------


## Maya_78

zanima me sljedeće:
rodila s 36+6, gin. mi je dala potvrdu da mogu produžiti porodiljni, zanima me *KADA treba dati zahtjev*: prije isteka prvih 6 mjeseci (kako bi se utvrdio novi "datum" za sljedećih 6 mj. i tada bi prvih 6 mj. zapravo trajalo za dužinu ta 3 tjedna koja sam prijevremeno rodila) ili tek pred istek 12 mj.?
to ima implikacije i na visinu rodiljne naknade, je tako? tj. dobivam li za ta 3 tjedna punu plaću ili onu mizeriju od 2.500 kn...

----------


## vesna72

korisnice po novom zakonu predaju prije isteka prvih 6 mjeseci (odnosno, kod potpisivanja izjave obvezuju se da će u roku od 30 dana od rođenja djetata dostaviti rodni list ili otpusno pismo iz bolnice radi utvrđivanja trajanja rodiljnog dopusta)

korisnice po starom zakonu predaju na kraju (i imaju onu mizeriju od 2.500 kn)
ali i one mogu izabrati primjenu novog zakona i produžiti prvih 6 mjeseci. s obzirom da zakon propisuje najkraće rokove, a rješavanje traje duže od predviđenog, moj ti je savjet da predaš čim prije.

----------


## Stijena

zahtjev bi bilo najbolje predati što ranije, svakako prije 6 mjeseci starosti djeteta, jer im treba 2 mjeseca da donesu rješenje i onda još vjerojatno 2 da isplate naknadu po tom rješenju :/ 
nažalost, govorim iz vlastitog iskustva

----------


## Maya_78

> korisnice po novom zakonu predaju prije isteka prvih 6 mjeseci (odnosno, kod potpisivanja izjave obvezuju se da će* u roku od 30 dana od rođenja djetata* dostaviti rodni list ili otpusno pismo iz bolnice radi utvrđivanja trajanja rodiljnog dopusta)
> 
> korisnice po starom zakonu predaju na kraju (i imaju onu mizeriju od 2.500 kn)
> ali i one mogu izabrati primjenu novog zakona i produžiti prvih 6 mjeseci. s obzirom da zakon propisuje najkraće rokove, a rješavanje traje duže od predviđenog, moj ti je savjet da predaš čim prije.


nisam valjda radi ovog zakasnila?!? 
dakle, najbolje da to obavim što prije... i mislih si...

----------


## Maya_78

inače, kada si *"korisnik po starom"*, a kada *"po novom zakonu"*? koji je ključan datum?

----------


## vesna72

ključan datum je 01.01.2009.
oni koji su se zatekli u korištenju su korisnici po starom
oni koji pavo ostvaruju nakon toga su po novom
s tim da su po novom i zatečeni slučajevi ako su pismeno tražili primjenu novog jer im je povoljniji - oni mogu birati

----------


## Maya_78

ključan datum je *datum rođenja djeteta*, dakle? ili *otvaranje porodiljnog*?

----------


## Maya_78

ako je potonje, kako mogu "po novom", moram predati pismeni zahtjev ili neki njihov obrazac?

----------


## vesna72

otvaranje rodiljnog. rodiljni dopust je pravo, a koristila si ga i prije rođenja djeteta.

odi na hzzo čim prije, podnesi zahtjev za produženje i pismenu molbu da ti se primjeni odredba Zakona o rodiljnim i roditeljskim potporama - čl.60, st.2 budući da je tako za tebe povoljnije.
tu ti je i citat iz zakona




> Članak 60.
> (1) O zahtjevima za ostvarivanje prava na rodiljni dopust i rodiljnu naknadu, kao i o drugim zahtjevima za ostvarivanje prava prema posebnim propisima koji se odnose na zaštitu majčinstva, koji nisu pravomoćno okončani do dana stupanja na snagu ovoga Zakona, rješavat će se prema propisima koji su bili na snazi do dana stupanja na snagu ovoga Zakona.
> *(2) Osobe koje su se na dan stupanja na snagu ovoga Zakona zatekle u korištenju prava iz stavka 1. ovoga članka mogu pisanim zahtjevom od mjesno nadležne ustrojbene jedinice Zavoda zatražiti ostvarivanje tog prava prema odredbama ovoga Zakona ako je to za njih povoljnije*

----------


## Maya_78

PUNO HVALA, mislim da ću tako napraviti!

----------


## zaba_zuza

> Super!! Molim te javi obavezno kako su riješili roditeljski!!


ja malo kasnim s javljanjem  :Embarassed:  , nisam bila pri internetu neko vrijeme, uglavnom stiglo i rješenje za roditeljski. E sad, poklopilo se da roditeljski traje do datuma očekivanog termina poroda iako na rješenju piše da se priznaje pravo na roditeljski dopust u trajanju 6 mjeseci (180 dana). Pretpostavljam da su oba datuma na rješenju  (početak i kraj) uključena u roditeljski dopust te po toj računici meni ispada 181 dan. Tako da nisam sigurna kako su oni to izračunali, da li po novom ili starom zakonu. 

Na moje ugodno iznenađenje financijski su sve ovo popratili bez mojih dodatnih intervencija .   :Smile:

----------


## combo

N danas napunila 5 mjeseci 
nadam se da nije kasno predat za produljenje porodiljnog dopusta

----------


## mamma san

Nije. Samo odi na HZZO.   :Smile:

----------


## Maya_78

> mamma san prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Super!! Molim te javi obavezno kako su riješili roditeljski!!  
> 
> 
> ja malo kasnim s javljanjem  , nisam bila pri internetu neko vrijeme, uglavnom stiglo i rješenje za roditeljski. E sad, poklopilo se da roditeljski traje do datuma očekivanog termina poroda iako na rješenju piše da se priznaje pravo na roditeljski dopust u trajanju 6 mjeseci (180 dana). Pretpostavljam da su oba datuma na rješenju  (početak i kraj) uključena u roditeljski dopust te po toj računici meni ispada 181 dan. Tako da nisam sigurna kako su oni to izračunali, da li po novom ili starom zakonu. 
> 
> Na moje ugodno iznenađenje financijski su sve ovo popratili bez mojih dodatnih intervencija .


znači, nisu ti odobrili samo do 38. tjedna nego "puni trudnički staž" od 40 tjedana?

----------


## Maya_78

kada se najkasnije (prije isteka prvih 6 mj) predaje zahtjev za drugih 6 mj.?
naime, ja čekam rješenje da li će mi tih prvih 6 produžiti, ali ne stižeee...

----------


## mamma san

> kada se najkasnije (prije isteka prvih 6 mj) predaje zahtjev za drugih 6 mj.?
> naime, ja čekam rješenje da li će mi tih prvih 6 produžiti, ali ne stižeee...


30 dana prije.

A ako ti nakon rješenja roditeljskog stigne rješenje o produžetku, oni će ga korigirati. Raspitaj se u hzzo-u.

----------


## Maya_78

da li će me otpiliti ako sam zakasnila 2 dana?

----------


## vesna72

predaj čim prije

----------


## Maya_78

hvala, predajem odmah sutra pa javim...

----------


## Tincha

Malo podižem temu, ima li što novoga na ovom terenu, meni jučer javili da su mi odbili produljenje porodiljnog! 
Mali je rođen 37+2, jel ima smisla da se žalim?
Vidim da ima svakakvih iskustava, nekome odobrili, nekome ne...
Tako sam žalosna, ako je rođen u terminu, zašto je onda prve dane proveo u inkubatoru?

----------


## marta23

Podizem temu ..nemam vremena traziti sad pa se nadam da ce mi neko pomoci..
pitam za frendicu ona je rodila u 37 tj. 
zaboravila je predati papire za  produljeni porodiljni. porodiljni joj istice krajem 7 mj. znaci djete ima preko 6 mj. 
da li ima sanse da joj produze ili je vec gotovo? 
nazalost niko joj nije rekao da ima pravo traziti produljenje..

hvala

----------


## mamma san

nitko joj i nije trebao reći za produljenje. sama mora voditi brigu o tome. 

no, prema izmjenama Zakona o rodiljnom i roditeljskom dopustu, zaposlena majka može tražiti produljenje rodiljnog dopusta samo zbog prerano rođenog djeteta.
U smislu "prerano rođenog djeteta" smatra se dijete rođeno PRIJE navršenog 37. tjedna odnosno 259 dana trudnoće a što se dokazuje medicinskom dokumentacijom

----------


## upitnik?

Evo, i ja podižem temu - rodila sam mjesec i pol ranije. Koliko sam shvatila, prvih 6 mjeseci rodiljnog dopusta će mi se produžiti za mjesec i pol (dobivam delimitiranu naknadu dok dijete ne napuni 7.5 mjeseci), jel'tako?

Ključno pitanje, tj. ono što mene sad zanima, jest - sljedećih 6 mjeseci roditeljskog dopusta - može li moj muž uzeti 3 mjeseca i dobivamo li onda još ona dva dodatna mjeseca (gratis  :Wink:  ) roditeljskog? Isto tako mogu li umjesto 6 mjeseci roditeljskog uzeti, npr., 3 mjeseca roditeljskog i 6 mjeseci na pola radnog vremena?
Hoću reći, ima li taj zahtjev za produljenjem rodiljnog dopusta kakve restrikcije na roditeljski dopust ili njime manipuliram bez obzira na sve?

Hvala  :Smile:

----------


## Boxica

> Evo, i ja podižem temu - rodila sam mjesec i pol ranije. Koliko sam shvatila, prvih 6 mjeseci rodiljnog dopusta će mi se produžiti za mjesec i pol (dobivam delimitiranu naknadu dok dijete ne napuni 7.5 mjeseci), jel'tako?
> 
> Ključno pitanje, tj. ono što mene sad zanima, jest - sljedećih 6 mjeseci roditeljskog dopusta - može li moj muž uzeti 3 mjeseca i dobivamo li onda još ona dva dodatna mjeseca (gratis  ) roditeljskog? Isto tako mogu li umjesto 6 mjeseci roditeljskog uzeti, npr., 3 mjeseca roditeljskog i 6 mjeseci na pola radnog vremena?
> Hoću reći, ima li taj zahtjev za produljenjem rodiljnog dopusta kakve restrikcije na roditeljski dopust ili njime manipuliram bez obzira na sve?
> 
> Hvala


kada ti beba bude imala 5 mj ideš na HZZO i u isto vrijeme rješavaš stvari:
1.produženje rodiljnog...treba ti: papiri iz bolnice od tebe i bebu, potvrda tvog soc.ginekologa da je bio raniji porod, rodni list djeteta i na HZZO pišeš zamolbu da ti odobre tih 1,5 mjesec zbog ranijeg poroda
2.korištenje roditeljskog: naprije tražiš za sebe onako kako ćeš ga u početku koristiti (u tvom slučaju normalni roditeljski), a kasnije mijenjaš kako ti treba (za neke stvari se treba javiti mjesec dana unaprijed, za neke je dovoljno 15 dana)

prva i druga stvar nisu međusobno ovisne tj. produženje rodiljnog ti ništa ne ograničava po pitanju roditeljskog

ako ti muž uzme 3 mj dobiva 2 mjesca gratis koja on koristi
možeš napraviti i ovo drugo što pišeš: 3mj normalni roditeljski +6mj pola radnog vremena

----------


## upitnik?

pUNO, PUNO, PUNO HVALA  :Smile:  oVO JE SJAJNA VIJEST ZA NAS!

----------


## upitnik?

Ups, nisam skužila Caps Lock  :Razz:  Sori...

----------

